
Help-Wanted Ads Exclude the Long-Term Jobless - marksu
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/26/business/help-wanted-ads-exclude-the-long-term-jobless.html?_r=1
======
ColinWright
As I said on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2807824> ...

Clearly not much has changed in the 414 days since this story was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1408813> : 88 comments

It's been submitted more recently as well:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1439742> : 403 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233443> : 158 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2305491> : 138 days ago, with 42 comments

